# Crown Brushes - questions & discussion



## kissacid (Aug 13, 2005)

Are these any good? Their website is mind-boggling, I'm not sure what's good. 

I've been tinkering with the idea of starting a brush/makeup accessories line. I've already heard good things about japonesque and asked them for a catalogue. I just wanted to find out a little more about Crown.


----------



## Susan (Aug 23, 2005)

Japonesque are much better quality in general.  Skip the Pro line and mineral line from Crownbrush.  But the Badgers are soft, the Studio and Backstage lines are pretty good.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 9, 2005)

*Crownbrush*

Anyone ordered? I totally want some of them!

http://crownbrush.com/


----------



## melony (Sep 9, 2005)

I got the mini badger set and the fdundation brush in the badger line also
so far so good!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 10, 2005)

ooo ive seen those...im tempted to try them too!


----------



## jenjunsan (Sep 13, 2005)

I have the full line of italian badger brushes.  The are very nice IMO and also very reasonably priced!  The only one that I was not happy with was the italian badger kabuki which was to soft and not thick enough to buff with.


----------



## melony (Sep 14, 2005)

did you get the mini set or regular size?


----------



## Susan (Sep 14, 2005)

Their best brushes hands down is the mini Badger travel set.  They are really soft and dense - softer than the full size Badger brushes.  The worst brushes are the mineral line and pro line.  The mineral line are too hard, too big, and too scratchy.  The pro line brushes I received were poorly and unevenly cut.  Also stay away from C109 and C223 and Badger foundation as they are scratchy.  I was generally happy with most brushes from the Badger and Studio line though.   Overall they are nice brushes at a great price!  A group buy is a great way to go to qualify for great discounts!


----------



## user4 (Sep 14, 2005)

wow they are soo cheap!!!


----------



## Susan (Sep 14, 2005)

They are cheap because they are the manufacturer, so those are wholesale prices.  A friend on another board is doing a group buy to get a 40% discount.  Then they are *really* cheap.


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Apr 15, 2006)

*Crown Brushes are  awesome!!! (Thnx caffn8me!)*

I just have to give a shout out to caffn8me for sharing with us about the crown brushes co. I just got my order today and I must say these brushes are soooo amazing!!!! I just cannot believe the quality of these brushes!!! And  they are sooo cheap at around $1-15 I think was the most expensive one that I got. I got this chisel deluxe dome brush that looks and feels exactly like MAC's 136 powder brush that's $62.00 for $12.95!!! Can you believe that?!!Also they have the exact brush belt MAC sells without it saying "MAC" for I think about $19.00.So take a look girls! It is totatlly worth it.And thanks again Caffn8me! By the way I pmed you! (=


----------



## aziajs (Apr 15, 2006)

I have always said I was going to check these out.  I have heard good things.  Great to know that they are of a good quality.


----------



## poppy z (Apr 15, 2006)

Do crown brush have an equivalent of the 224 mac brush?


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2006)

Is this is? http://www.crownbrush.com/


Which ones did you buy, there's so many!


----------



## depecher (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poppy z* 
_Do crown brush have an equivalent of the 224 mac brush?_

 
Yep, they do. It is the M7. Here is the link:

http://www.crownbrush.com/ONCAT13.htm


----------



## more_please (Apr 16, 2006)

Could anyone that uses the Crown Brushes list their MAC equivalents?
 ie MAC 224 = Crown M7

It would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Apr 17, 2006)

"Which ones did you buy, there's so many!"
Yes that is the website, and sorry to get back to you so late, but here are the ones I've gotten

C104 angle brush
C140 Chisel deluxe dome brush=MAC 136
C200 Deluxe crease
C139 stiff tapered crease love this one
KBS Mineral Kabuki=Catherine Denueve Kabuki brush
M7 Deluxeu crease
M9 Angled Shadow
IB124 Italian Badger Kabuki (ok)
C157 Detail/firm shadow(ok)
C158 Smudger/oval fluff
C159 liner/chisel fluff
C154 Cresent fluff ( my fave) this brush is amazing!! It blends your crease and highlight color effortlessly for a beautiful effect. I put the crease color on one side of the brush and highlight color on the other and follow the shape of my socket.
C220 angle fluff
C206 Deluxe lip brush = MAC's lip brush w/ cover

hope this helps!


----------



## poppy z (Apr 17, 2006)

I will place an order soon because they delivery France!!!
But I'm waiting for the shipping cost before buy. 
It's very cheap and the sellers are very sympathic!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *more_please* 
_Could anyone that uses the Crown Brushes list their MAC equivalents?
 ie MAC 224 = Crown M7
It would be greatly appreciated!!!_

 
i agree that would be fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyone know if they deliever to the uk and how much? cant find it on site.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 17, 2006)

sooo many =)


----------



## Selenite (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow.  I could buy one of the sets for my mom and sisters for Christmas.


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 17, 2006)

omg that's soooo awesome! thanks for posting the link!


----------



## bigred (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks to this thread, I'm thisclose to ordering a ton of brushes from Crown.  Thanks for the tip!

Just one question though:  does anyone know which brushes are in Set 600? 

http://www.crownbrush.com/ONCAT26.htm


----------



## ChynaSkye (May 9, 2006)

This is wonderful ty
Im new to the boards but have beena MAC Artist for 4+ yrs now and need a new brush belt but seeing this site link has helped me find a new one for freelancing TY!!! ;-)


----------



## VazCris25 (May 9, 2006)

Are the brush handles as long as the MAC ones???


----------



## Bec688 (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_i agree that would be fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyone know if they deliever to the uk and how much? cant find it on site._

 

They ship internationally, all over the world, I emailed and asked, I live in Aus. and was curious bout them.


----------



## luvme4me (Nov 17, 2006)

was someone doing a group discount anywhere? I would love to know?


----------



## honeebee (Nov 18, 2006)

*Yay for Crown!!!*

I bought about 20 brushes from Crown, 4 years ago. They are still holding up very well. I prefer the Badger set. I really like the deluxe kabuki brush. It shedded a lot in the beginning but after a while there weren't anymore problems. The shipping was extremely fast. I highly recommend them.


----------



## user79 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm sorry but I can't find anything on their website that says what the bristles are made of. They look synthetic....are they? Or are some of them natural fibres?


----------



## poppy z (Feb 12, 2007)

you have some mineral brushes. There is a section on their webside.
But their brushes are very good. I've just receive the deluxe italian kabuki and it's awesome! and 2 blush brushes: I love them!
Don't hesitate!


----------



## user79 (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poppy z* 

 
_you have some mineral brushes. There is a section on their webside.
But their brushes are very good. I've just receive the deluxe italian kabuki and it's awesome! and 2 blush brushes: I love them!
Don't hesitate!_

 
But what is the hair made of?


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm sorry but I can't find anything on their website that says what the bristles are made of. They look synthetic....are they? Or are some of them natural fibres?_

 
I've sent an email this morning to Crownbrush about the type of brushes they had & about the shipping in Europe and here's their answer: 



_We are the distributors for Crownbrush on this side of the Atlantic. If you give me your address I will send you a catalogue with a price list.
Yes we can ship to France, it is about 30% more than a standard letter or parcel. I deal with German, Switzerland, etc.
Some of the bristles are natural, badger, sable and some are synthetic.
We offer own labelling facility on all orders of 24 or more of any one type of brush. You also have the choice of font and colour of font.
I look forward to haring from you.

Regards

David Jones
Demilec/Moonlights/CrownbrushUK
_


And they answered right in the afternoon, that's nice! Hope that'll helps.


----------



## Ciara (Feb 14, 2007)

Are these the same brushes?


http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2....ROD_ID=1729187


http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2....d=2092779&AK=1


----------



## ette (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is my collection of Crown brushes. They are awesome! Very soft and great price. Easy to clean as well. I also have the brush belt (as seen below):


----------



## user79 (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_I've sent an email this morning to Crownbrush about the type of brushes they had & about the shipping in Europe and here's their answer: 



We are the distributors for Crownbrush on this side of the Atlantic. If you give me your address I will send you a catalogue with a price list.
Yes we can ship to France, it is about 30% more than a standard letter or parcel. I deal with German, Switzerland, etc.
Some of the bristles are natural, badger, sable and some are synthetic.
We offer own labelling facility on all orders of 24 or more of any one type of brush. You also have the choice of font and colour of font.
I look forward to haring from you.

Regards

David Jones
Demilec/Moonlights/CrownbrushUK



And they answered right in the afternoon, that's nice! Hope that'll helps._

 

Oooh cool, I want to order the catalogue (if it's free). I only like natural hair brushes though, so I hope the catalogue is a bit more detailed than the website. I may just email them and request one. I do need some more brushes (well, not really, but you know us addicts can never have enough!!!)


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Oooh cool, I want to order the catalogue (if it's free). I only like natural hair brushes though, so I hope the catalogue is a bit more detailed than the website. I may just email them and request one. I do need some more brushes (well, not really, but you know us addicts can never have enough!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tell me about it :nod: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been working with brushes in natural hairs and synthetics one and honestly, there's no comparison. The first ones last wayyyy longer than the synthetics and you've got precision and quality that you can't obtain with the second type. 
I'll order their catalogue too, I want to take a good glance at their brushes. Yeah I think it's free... well I hope so! I'll email them tomorrow and I'll let you know (if you want to).


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 16, 2007)

I've sent an email to get the catalogue yesterday, it's free and it's on the way to France


----------



## MAC Mel (Feb 16, 2007)

can't place an order =/ something is wrong with the site...is there another site similiar to this?


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 19, 2007)

*Mac Mel*, here's a copy/paste of their order page: 

PHONE, FAX, OR E-MAIL:

You may phone in your order to (219) 791-9930 or Fax your order to (219) 791-9931.  When ordering, please have the following information available; Company Name  (If Applicable), Contact Person, Shipping Address, Telephone Number, Product Item Numbers Along With Quantities Desired, and Method of Payment.

E-MAIL YOUR ORDER TO:  [email protected] 

* When emailing your order to us please do not include credit card information.  Upon receiving your order, a representative will contact you for your method of payment.

ORDER POLICY

•MINIMUM ORDER - $25.00 + $5.00 S&H BUSINESS DELIVERY OR $7.00 S&H RESIDENTIAL DELIVERY

•ORDERS OVER $100.00 – FREE FREIGHT ANYWHERE IN THE CONTINENTAL U.S.

•ALL ORDERS ARE SHIPPED FROM INDIANA

•ALL ORDERS ARE SHIPPED UPS GROUND.  FASTER SERVICE IS AVAILABLE. ADDITIONAL CHARGES WILL APPLY.

•DAMAGED GOODS, SHORTAGES, AND DISCREPANCIES MUST BE REPORTED WITHIN 48 HOURS OF RECEIPT OF ORDER.

•15% RESTOCKING FEE ON ALL RETURNED ORDERS.

•$30 FEE ON ALL RETURNED CHECKS

DISCOUNT POLICY 

$125.00 - $699.99                          20% OFF

$700.00 - $1,499.99                       30% OFF

$1,500.00 AND ABOVE                 40% OFF


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 19, 2007)

By the way, I received their catalogue yesterday and it's written:

Crown Brush UK
High Gables House
Chipstead
Surrey
CR5 3YF,
Telephone: 0870 241 4406
email: [email protected]

Seems like they are opening a Crownbrush factory (an annex maybe) in the UK. And the guy told me the delivery should take 2 or 3 days.. so I assume there's a Crown industry there for the luck of European Specktra-ettes


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 19, 2007)

Esperanza, how did you get a catalog? Can you request one from the site? TIA


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Esperanza, how did you get a catalog? Can you request one from the site? TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I sent an email to this address: [email protected]

You can find it at the bottom of the first page. Actually I just asked for some details about the brushes and the guy offered to send me a free catalogue. If you want one, you just have to give your address


----------



## astronaut (Mar 4, 2007)

The mineral brushes look identical to the BE brushes. Are they the exact same? (BE orders the brushes from them and has their label carved on it?)


----------



## user79 (Mar 8, 2007)

Check this email I got back from them.

 Quote:

  Julia,
Thank you for your email. Most of our brushes are natural hair brushes  Only
the brushes with orange or white hair are synthetic.  These brushes are for
applying liquid products like foundation and eyeliner.  The other brushes
are made from hair like Sable , Goat, and Badger.  About shipping: We would
ship to you using US post office by GLOBAL EXPRESS. *For a 1 pound package to
you it would take 3-5 days and would cost $27.40. *  I will gladly send you a
catalog or you can view it online at www.crownbrush.com.
Thank you
Crown  
 

*$27.40 for shipping from the US to Europe????*Wow that is absurd, I've never had to pay that much!

How much did you European ladies pay for shipping? That is exorbinant, doesn't make it worth it at all....


----------



## CubNan (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Crown brushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissacid* 

 
_Are these any good? Their website is mind-boggling, I'm not sure what's good. 

I've been tinkering with the idea of starting a brush/makeup accessories line. I've already heard good things about japonesque and asked them for a catalogue. I just wanted to find out a little more about Crown._

 

I like Japonesque brushes overall.  I like the travel size and have a bunch I use on my eyes.


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_*$27.40 for shipping from the US to Europe????*Wow that is absurd, I've never had to pay that much!

How much did you European ladies pay for shipping? That is exorbinant, doesn't make it worth it at all...._

 
God 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to pay only $4.25 for the shipping with Fyrinnae. It's really strange, how come the shipping can be that expensive??
I've seen on another board that you have to pay about $1.50 for each brush but I found it odd too... I send an email yesterday to Crownbrush to ask about the shipping costs to France, I wait for the answer now...

Did you know they have a factory in England now? You definitely have to call there to make your order, the shipping will be less expensive for sure!


----------



## user79 (Mar 9, 2007)

I sent them an email to ask if they have a European place for shipping, but basically if the s&h charges don't go down, I'm not going to order from them. Doesn't make it worth it if the shipping is almost the same cost as the brushes themselves!! Wouldn't save me any money at all...

I wonder how much Poppy_z paid for shipping since she also lives in France.


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I sent them an email to ask if they have a European place for shipping, but basically if the s&h charges don't go down, I'm not going to order from them. Doesn't make it worth it if the shipping is almost the same cost as the brushes themselves!! Wouldn't save me any money at all..._

 
Me neither, if so, it's not worth it at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where did you send your message? Was it at [email protected]?


----------



## user79 (Mar 9, 2007)

I sent it to the regular email that is listed on their site...I guess it's the USA one.


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 9, 2007)

I received the answer this afternoon:

_Coraline,
Normally 5 - 10 euros depending on the quantity and weight.

regards

David Jones
Demilec/Moonlights/CrownbrushUK
01737 556777  tel
01737 556888  fax
www.demilec.co.uk_

There would be a difference of 10 € then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Try to leave a message at the english address I gave you, they'll tell you about the shipping costs from England to Switzerland, it can't be that expensive, well I think!


----------



## *MaC WhoRe* (Mar 9, 2007)

Are they as long as the MAC ones?


----------



## kristiawati (Apr 26, 2007)

Dear all,
after reading this subject I sent an email to crown brush in US & in UK.
Yes indeed. A big different in shipping cost to Europe.

I see so many gorgeous brushes & the price is really great. I am very exciting to buy them. But I don't know which brush for which application.
I am just a beginner. I only know blush, powder & lip brush.
Can someone please help me to show which website or make up book explain which brush for which apllication, please?

Thank you so much.

Lucy


----------



## user79 (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_I received the answer this afternoon:

Coraline,
Normally 5 - 10 euros depending on the quantity and weight.

regards

David Jones
Demilec/Moonlights/CrownbrushUK
01737 556777  tel
01737 556888  fax
www.demilec.co.uk

There would be a difference of 10 € then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Try to leave a message at the english address I gave you, they'll tell you about the shipping costs from England to Switzerland, it can't be that expensive, well I think!_

 
Thanks for the info. I don't see anything on that website regarding crownbrush though. How did you get the information for the uk distributor?


----------



## kristiawati (Apr 29, 2007)

A few days ago I got an email from Crown brushes UK. He said over 1 month they have their own Crown Brushes website & we can shop online.


----------



## Esperanza (May 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Thanks for the info. I don't see anything on that website regarding crownbrush though. How did you get the information for the uk distributor?_

 
When I send my email to this address [email protected] (for the catalogue and other informations), I received an answer from that man in the UK, I think that europeans customers's mails are automatically redirected to the Uk part. Plus there's a sheet in their catalogue that mentions their manufacture in the Uk.


----------



## kristiawati (May 3, 2007)

Dear all,
does anyone ordered crown brushes in uk?
I just received the price list today & it is a bit big different price than in US.


----------



## Esperanza (May 4, 2007)

I'm going to place an order next week (I'm in France and I'll order in the UK), I'll post the details for you. 

I try to access to their website but it doesn't work...damn! Could anyone tell me the exact size of the 1707-1 brush (in the Esthetic / Spa treatment)? It is not specified on their catalogue...


----------



## kristiawati (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_I'm going to place an order next week (I'm in France and I'll order in the UK), I'll post the details for you. 

I try to access to their website but it doesn't work...damn! Could anyone tell me the exact size of the 1707-1 brush (in the Esthetic / Spa treatment)? It is not specified on their catalogue..._

 
Thank you so much, Esperanza. Please let me know.

All the prices are in UK pound sterling not US $. I just informed yesterday.
For example the set 504 in USA is $30.34 in UK is 30.34 pound sterling.


----------



## Esperanza (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristiawati* 

 
_Thank you so much, Esperanza. Please let me know._

 
You're welcome


----------



## kristiawati (May 11, 2007)

Dear all,

I have just bought crown brushes at ebay store via Forever Beautiful Cosmetics.
The seller is so helpful, patient and the price is good. Amazing fast respons to all my questions.
I think this is a good solution for us, who lives in Europe and want to buy Crown brushes

Kind regards,
Lucy


----------



## bhaerynden (May 13, 2007)

did you receive your order esperanza ?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 13, 2007)

I toyed around with the idea of getting Crown Brushes a few months ago, but I couldn't find enough reviews.  Now I def. want some.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 13, 2007)

omg i swear their mineral makeup brushes are the same exact ones as BE brushes .. I haven't seen them in person ..but they really do look identical ..only diffrecne i see is the BE logo heh ..I bet they do get their brushes from crownbrush.  Has anyone seen these in person to compare them to BE ? im just curious .hehe


----------



## mzreyes (May 13, 2007)

I want some too! Geez where was this website when I first started buying brushes?!! anywho... The badger brushes look kinda short.. Are they? I'm talking about the regular badger brushes, not the mini set. I hope they're long, I don't like short-handled brushes


----------



## Esperanza (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,

I've been very busy these last few days and didn't find the time to call Crownbrush Uk. I'll try this week and let you know!


----------



## kristiawati (May 16, 2007)

Dear all,
I have just received my Crown brushes. I am very happy. The quality & the price are great. They are very soft. Really great brushes. 
kind regards, 
Lucy


----------



## martygreene (May 16, 2007)

Crown brushes are decent, but I've found that in general they tend to shed far more than professional quality brushes should. I find myself having to pluck brush hairs from the faces of talent far more than I should.


----------



## greentwig (May 16, 2007)

I have to get the mini travel set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I can't wait till I get my next check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank's for posting this great find.


----------



## bhaerynden (May 26, 2007)

I received the catalog from crownbrush UK last week ! 
I was horrified by the prices which are the same in dollar and in pound !
So for me a $16 brush does 11euros but 23euros in pounds !
Definitely I'll order in Crownbrush USA, even with the custom and the shipping it will be more interesting !


----------



## kristiawati (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bhaerynden* 

 
_I received the catalog from crownbrush UK last week ! 
I was horrified by the prices which are the same in dollar and in pound !
So for me a $16 brush does 11euros but 23euros in pounds !
Definitely I'll order in Crownbrush USA, even with the custom and the shipping it will be more interesting !_

 
Yes, that's why I bought them via Ebay in USA. Even you have to pay a bit more for the shipping cost, they are still cheaper than buying here.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 7, 2007)

So I think I am going to make a Crown Brush order soon.  Would you all  suggest that go for the Badger brushes and skip the Studio line all together.  I def. think I want the Badger brushes for face, but the Studio line has more selection when it comes to eye brushes.  Thoughts?


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 25, 2007)

The UK site has been launched: http://www.crownbrush.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm desperate! Can somebody told me, someone who has ordered in the USA, how to contact Crownbrush there? 
Everytime I send an email at [email protected], I always get an answer from David Jones, the owner of Crownbrush UK... and I don't want to buy there, the prices are too expensive, even if it's nearer from where I live. I need your help


----------



## makeupislove (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

old thread but useful replies, sorry to resurrect an old thread. After reading all this I'm thinking of buying one of the sets. Can anyone recommend me one or tell me which ones to stay away from? So far someone has mentioned the mineral and pro line, is everything else okay?

oh and also are the prices in USD???

thanks in advance.


----------



## wish (Oct 18, 2007)

*hi guys,*

*i would like to buy also,they r gonna b my 1st set of brush in my life.What is your advice 4 beginner?I would like to buy quality set.Pls advice me.*


----------



## wish (Oct 18, 2007)

i want to buy also,what type of set did u get?could u give some info.thanks


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 18, 2007)

This thread has convinced me to try out there brushes, I'm a beginner so this is more ideal I might wait until the next trade show though for a discount hehe!


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Oct 19, 2007)

Has anybody tried the synthetic brush set? It looks really nice but I'm curious if it's actually soft.


----------



## bhaerynden (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi girls !!
I've ordered last week at crownbrush UK and just received it !
i'm so happy !!
i've take the apron and some brushes,
here's the apron filled with some of my brushes


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 26, 2007)

What brushes did you get bhaerynden?


----------



## bhaerynden (Oct 26, 2007)

here are the numbers of the brushes i get (5 are missing)

DS7
IB104
C147
A1
S231
S205
IB125
S215
S232
S206
S211
C313
C212
IB118
K4
KBK
DS3


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanx I'll check them out!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 7, 2007)

what are their synthetic brushes like?


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok so I ordered a few brushes including the KBK, M7, and few brushes from the studio series and I didn't like them they weren't that soft IMO; maybe I should have tried the Badger brushes instead.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Dec 21, 2007)

I've been meaning to order some brushes from Crown for ages too, and I gather that a lot more girls here are interested in them aswell.

Would anyone be interested in getting a group of us together and putting in a big order so we get them for wholesale prices - I think it would be about another 40% off prices as they stand.

I'm not sure what the minimum order is yet, but I'm sure if there were enough of us we could definitely get a huge order all at wholesale prices! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you're interested in this please add your name below and let's see if we can get some bulk buying going on!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 21, 2007)

I would def. be in!


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Dec 28, 2007)

No-one else at all?

C'mon people, another 40% off, that would be crazy!

We could all nominate one trust worthy Specktraette to step in and handle the financial affairs (unless someone fancys volunteering? I don't mind doing it if no-one else will, I have the time and I'd love to see this wholesale thign take off) and we could do it all through PayPal so everyone's covered should anything arise.

Surely there's more gals out there in need of new brushes or who have been lusting after some Crown Brushes? Well now's your chance!


----------



## gatsby (Feb 10, 2008)

^I would totally be in for a group order if someone wants to run it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these brushes look awesome!


----------



## Kaz (Feb 16, 2008)

The mini italian badger set is great! The 2 big face brushes smell really stink though. If anyone wants to see some pictures i've uploaded some here: Crown Brushes album | Ayakaz | Fotki.com . Am no photographer but tried my best


----------



## evil (Feb 26, 2008)

I see another forum currently doing a group buy.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 16, 2008)

I would be willing to go in a group buy...only problem is im in the uk..however, i would pay for someone to ship mine over here if they wouldnt mind doing it (they;d be alot cheaper for me if I bought them from the us store anyway than they would be from the uk site)

Let  me know! Im interested in ALOT of brushes!


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh, and I have a set of Bobbi Brown brushes and the studio series looks identical...could this be correct?!


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 31, 2008)

I love crownbrush.com
I have all the eye brushes from the italian Badger set. They're really nice & soft. They also sell disposables, makeup rolls & a makeup belt.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 31, 2008)

Is it true Crown make some of MAC's brushes for them or is this a lie?

x


----------



## greentwig (Mar 31, 2008)

Has anyone bought this brush set?  Or any brushes included in that set?

Set 513  --  Deluxe Pro Set
(The first set at the top of the page)

New Page 0

If you have please let me know how you liked them!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks


----------



## -KT- (Mar 31, 2008)

I just bought 40 of their brushes and the 30 slot brush roll, i'm really excited for them, I have heard so many good things. I also ordered enough for the 20% discount so it became an even better deal.


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 31, 2008)

I have the eye brushes from the Italian Badge set & I love them.
- They're very soft
- Their is no hair fall out
crownbrush.com also sells disposables.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd be interested in the group thing for sure!  I've been lusting for a while now...


----------



## MissDiva (Apr 4, 2008)

maybe we should do the group thing,im interested as well,i will jump in the bandwagon as soon as we do it.


----------



## ladynpink (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissDiva* 

 
_maybe we should do the group thing,im interested as well,i will jump in the bandwagon as soon as we do it._

 

i want to buy too!!! lmk thanks!


----------



## Ikara (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can order from the USA site to Spain or you have to use the UK site?? I think it's incredible how in USA is half the price of the UK site!!! It doesn't matter if shipping is higher... the overall price is still much lower!!!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Apr 7, 2008)

Im definitely interested in group buying if you guys havent done it yet!


----------



## InRetospeck (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok, so this is my second post!!  I think I posted in the wrong spot the first time.  I am really interested in the brush belt.  I work for MAC and we would all love to get our hands on the one we use for work for freelance... the only problem is the one that MAC sells at the PRO store does not impress me and neither does the price... I know even though I get a discount.  Can anyone tell me the quality of the brush belt.  Crown brushes says that it is a imintation plastic leather.  I think I going to buy it anyway... hey only $20 bucks.  Just looking for some feedback.


----------



## d-0ne (Apr 17, 2008)

is it me or while i was looking through these brushes they remind me of coastal scents brushes.

for example on the first page of the US site you can see a pink handled and pink hair kabuki brush that looks identical to this one coastal scents offfer.

also the italian badger line also looks identical to coastal scents line. 

one more thing is that coastal scents offers a pump brush, you can also find this identical pump brush on crown brush's site under the pump section.

so my conclusion is that coastal scents gets their brushes and stuff from crown brushes, as well as some other major companies. 

so people who are having trouble odering or does not want to meet the minimum ordering requirement should check out coastal scents.

ps. notice how even the name of the brushes are named identical!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 7, 2008)

Well... I want to place an order but the shopping cart will only let me choose US States, and I'm international!!!! Any international girls can tell me what they did?


----------



## Ikara (Sep 8, 2008)

They have this site for Europe: Crownbrush ♥ Millions Of Brushes At Your Fingertips


----------



## JoeyEmma (Sep 9, 2008)

Ooooh.. is anybody doing a group UK order?

Also, do they do a good copy of the 187?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_They have this site for Europe: Crownbrush ♥ Millions Of Brushes At Your Fingertips_

 
Oh I know that, but I don't want to order from that one. I want the brush set which is $105 in the US website, and 105Pounds on the UK website.

That's crazy!! The pound is much more expensive than the $!!


----------



## JoeyEmma (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm ordering from Coastal Scents- 3 eyeshadow brushes (mix of badger and sable), a 187-alike and a badger buffer brush come to £21.75 inc P&P (the English website charges £5 for P&P and the same buffer is £16 alone). They are the same brushes, I'll just have to wait longer for delivery.


----------



## Ikara (Sep 9, 2008)

Some time ago I sent an email to the US site and asked for int shipping... they never got back to me xD


----------



## sweety_ (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi girls! I live in Europe too and send them e-mail today to ask them do they send their products to Europe, and if they don't answer me, I will use hm... I don't know the exact word in English... it's about third side, I mean people, who can buy that for you from the USA, and they want not so big prices for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So if you have this problem, you can do this in your countries too!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 10, 2008)

I sent an email like 3 weeks ago and got no response either.
Question is, *has anyone from Europe ordered from www.crownbrushes.biz*?


----------



## sweety_ (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yesterday I received an answer, they can ship to Bulgaria => they can ship in the whole EU. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I asked for the prices for shipping, but they answered, that they can't tell me this, because it depends of the weight. And now I will look at the brushes again and probably I'll send them something like an exaple and see how much the shipping will cost... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only thing that I am really sorry for, is that I don't think anybody could make a group - the shipping in whole Europe after receiving the brushes will cost something too...


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 11, 2008)

The european group order would only be worth it if they send it through an expensive service, like FedEx, UPS, DHL, etc. And still, there could be custom duties, although I think it could be worth a shot (yeah, I'm interested in ordering from them too lol). The best way to do a group order would be by ordering along with people from the same country - that way the shipping from the person who gets them to the rest of the group wouldn't be as high.


----------



## traunit (Sep 12, 2008)

I have ordered a few things from them...the brush belt is really nice for the price and it feels soft even though it's not real leather...the brushes are okay...I bought some from the Luna series mainly because the handles look sexy..the angled blush brush is very small and pretty scratchy, I would not recommend it..The Italian Badger series has the softest brushes...You can't go wrong ordering any eyeshadow brushes their soft and work well..but I would think twice about face brushes...

oh!..and I bought the 187 dupe and it's ok..I don't have the Mac one so I can't compare...I have used it for blushes and liquid foundation and it does a good job for me atleast....it's soft and pretty dense...I actually ordered another one and it was all funky shaped so I need to mail back for a new one...

sorry for the long post...


----------



## sweety_ (Sep 13, 2008)

Does anyone have an opinion for the travel sets? And does anyone have a catalog with more information for the materials - I don't like the idea for the badgers, so I would like to buy brushes made from sable fibers... but I don't know witch are the brushes made from this...


----------



## Korms (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm ordering Crown Brushes via Coastal Scents.  Even though the CS website doesn't state the brushes are Crown Brushes, they are.  It's cheap, and hassle free to order from the CS site to ship to the UK, they don't mark up the prices from the wholesale price too much either.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 20, 2008)

The problem is that CS has less to choose from... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not good!

How does one pay with Crown Brushes? I sent them an order, they sent me the bill, but there's no payment instruction!!!


----------



## x33cupcake (Oct 8, 2008)

anybody interested in a group buy for crown brushes?


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Just an FYI for anyone in the NY area, Crown Brushes have a table at the Artist Summit.  They will be there today until around 5 or 6 pm.  I picked up some brushes yesterday and will be back today to get more.  I love them!  

The Artist Summit is at the Metropolitan Pavilion on 18th between 6th and 7th.  (closer to 6th).  It's free to shop, you don't have to be going to any of the seminars.


----------



## Ladybugz (Dec 11, 2008)

has anyone noticed the 88 palette on the crown website? if anyone has it is it like the coastal scents one?

Im very tempted to order


----------



## hpgirl512 (Dec 21, 2008)

what's the best crease/contouring brush?
i've been looking at the website but can't decide on which one to get.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 25, 2009)

Im ordering some crown brushes from the Studio Series.

What has been everyones favorite brushes from that series?


----------



## BestRx (Jan 26, 2009)

I got about 20 Crown brushes for Christmas as my first real set of brushes. I bought a few drugstore ones earlier this year but decided to upgrade to a full set and didn't want to shell out a small fortune to do it. I am loving them so far. Here are my faves:

Studio Series:
C108 Flat Top Bronzer (super duper soft. I also use it to buff out any powders I've accidentally put too much of on)
C222 Round Contour
C200 Deluxe Crease (imo better as a blending brush than the one they list as a blending brush)
C210 Small Chisel Fluff (slightly smaller than the MAC 239 and great for highlighting or all-over lid color esp. if you have little eyes like I do)

Luna Series:
BK11 Angle Liner
BK20 Angle Brow
BK18 Round Crease (a little smaller and more pointed than the C222)
BK32 Badger Angle Blush (this one is not on the US website so I had to ask for it in the sepcial instructions box)
BK25 Badger Powder Brush (also not on the US site. It's soooo soft and pretty but also HUGE so I can't really use it for my face but it would make a great body brush if you apply any powders/shimmers to your neck and decollete)
IB124 Badger Kabuki (so much love for this one)

There were a few disappointments, though:
BK9 Foundation (too small and not the taklon fiber I'm used to. I end up using this to apply primer)
BK10 concealer (too dang big. Haven't found a use for it yet)
C313 Duo Fiber Brush (supposed to be the 187 dupe. I had to go out and buy the 187 anyway. It doesn't even compare.)
LCS Leatherine Brush Case (I threw this in because I was a couple of dollars away from the $100 free shipping mark. It feels as cheap as it is and the zipper sticks. I replaced it with the AWESOME Stila brush roll from drugstore.com for $12.)

The ordering process has one extra step than most online shoppers have gotten used to but is still fairly easy. You submit the requisition online through the website; they send you an email confirmation; and then someone from Crown calls you to take your payment and confirm shipment. It came really quickly even during the height of the holiday season.

HTH.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought 25 crown brushes off of their site!! 

I could almost pee my pants with excitement hahaha.

When they get here I will post pics and reviews,
I also purchased the brush belt.
I can't waiitttt.


----------



## KarlaKayM (Feb 6, 2009)

Coastal Scents=Crown Brushes.....100% positive.....I have some from both places...they were at the Midwest Hair show in Chicago and I bought some there....and I also bought some of the makeup palettes......(that Coastal Scents carry) they also have them in the Crown brush Catalog......same mdse.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 6, 2009)

^ hehe we knowww, well most of us do anyways. 

Costal scents sells like 2% of all the brushes crown has though, and they don't sell the best ones at that, because I just ordered 25 crown brushes, none of which are avaliable from coastal scents, and they are wicked and don't smell like everyone says they do.

ps. if anyones looking for a good alternative to the MAC brush belt, Crown definitely has it... it holds my 60+ brushes without any issue.


----------



## xxluverxx (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_^ hehe we knowww, well most of us do anyways. 

Costal scents sells like 2% of all the brushes crown has though, and they don't sell the best ones at that, because I just ordered 25 crown brushes, none of which are avaliable from coastal scents, and they are wicked and don't smell like everyone says they do.

ps. if anyones looking for a good alternative to the MAC brush belt, Crown definitely has it... it holds my 60+ brushes without any issue._

 
Blindpassion, 
Did you purchase the stiffling brush from Crown Brushes?  If you have used it can you provide me with some feedback?  Many thanks!


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxluverxx* 

 
_Blindpassion, 
Did you purchase the stiffling brush from Crown Brushes? If you have used it can you provide me with some feedback? Many thanks!_

 

Do you mean the one thats the DUPE of the MAC 187?

I did, I purchased it and I haven't had a chance to use it yet 

I will give you a full review when I do, but for now, my opinion is: If you are planning to apply foundation with this I would suggest getting the MAC one, the MAC brush is denser and the hairs are stronger so you can stipple better. The Crown Brush one is very soft and it will be great for light applications of powder. But this is only my first impression from its feel, I will use it tomorrow and let you know what I think!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 6, 2009)

do you recommend the studio series?


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_do you recommend the studio series?_

 

Very much so. A lot of the brushes I bought were from that series!

I will take pics and do comparisons this weekend for you all


----------



## KarlaKayM (Feb 7, 2009)

Great tip on the brush belt from Crown....I will check it out! Thanks!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm amazed this thread is still going!  It's quite a surprise to see it after having been missing in action for so long (me not the thread!).

I'm so happy that my recommendation doesn't seem to have been wrong and so many folks have had good luck with Crown Brush.

Yay!


----------



## xxluverxx (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Do you mean the one thats the DUPE of the MAC 187?

I did, I purchased it and I haven't had a chance to use it yet 

I will give you a full review when I do, but for now, my opinion is: If you are planning to apply foundation with this I would suggest getting the MAC one, the MAC brush is denser and the hairs are stronger so you can stipple better. The Crown Brush one is very soft and it will be great for light applications of powder. But this is only my first impression from its feel, I will use it tomorrow and let you know what I think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually do have 2 187 brushes, one regular and one from the holiday collection 2 years ago.  I was thinking about having a backup brush since there are times when I am extremely lazy & do not feel like washing my brushes, so it would be nice to have one extra on the side for emergencies.  I will be looking forward to your review Blindpassion!  Thx hun!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 17, 2009)

Any further recomendations about the Luna Series, what to get and what to avoid?


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Any further recomendations about the Luna Series, what to get and what to avoid?_

 

I was just washing my brushes and realized that I have one more, the lash fan from the Luna series! Such a great brush! I didn't want to spend close to 20 on the mac one, and this brush is perfect for combing out any clumps after you've applied your mascara!


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Any further recomendations about the Luna Series, what to get and what to avoid?_

 

OH and I just realized I have the covered lip brush (wow im terrible at remembering) I really like it too, more then the MAC one!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 17, 2009)

I think my next brush purchases will be from Crown


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_OH and I just realized I have the covered lip brush (wow im terrible at remembering) I really like it too, more then the MAC one!_

 
I have the MAC lip brush, it's ok but the cap keep falling of all the time so that's really annoying.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Feb 19, 2009)

Where can I find the brush Coastal Scents sells as "Black Taklon Angle Liner" at Crown Brushes?


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Where can I find the brush Coastal Scents sells as "Black Taklon Angle Liner" at Crown Brushes?_

 
I think it's the BK11 of the Luna series:
Crown Brush


----------



## LIlyeuhh (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Does someone in Europe have ordered from Crownbrush US site? What did it cost? What was the delay? How did you pay?


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxluverxx* 

 
_Blindpassion, 
Did you purchase the stiffling brush from Crown Brushes? If you have used it can you provide me with some feedback? Many thanks!_

 
Hey! So I've finally had a chance to use all my crown brushes, and I will be doing an in depth review in a few days. But to sum it all up, I am happy with ALL of them except... the 187 Dupe (how ironic! haha), It lost a million hairs and when I was washing it (and before people accuse me of not knowing how to wash brushes, I do know how -) the whole head of hairs fell right out into my hand!

But before people think that they will happen with all crown brush, it wont, they have served me very well and I am so impressed with the quality to price.








 I will do a more in depth review soon.


----------



## nichollecaren (Mar 29, 2009)

Ive tried to order from crown TWICE and nobody responds! what am I doing wrong? I even got a confirmation email telling me I would be contacted with an invoice...its been a week! 

After my first attempt, i sent an email to customer service asking them how long it would take to send me an invoice, they responded saying they dont have an order in my name!

Sigh, is there anywhere else I can just click and check out?


----------



## nichollecaren (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BestRx* 

 
_I got about 20 Crown brushes for Christmas as my first real set of brushes. I bought a few drugstore ones earlier this year but decided to upgrade to a full set and didn't want to shell out a small fortune to do it. I am loving them so far. Here are my faves:

Studio Series:
C108 Flat Top Bronzer (super duper soft. I also use it to buff out any powders I've accidentally put too much of on)
C222 Round Contour
C200 Deluxe Crease (imo better as a blending brush than the one they list as a blending brush)
C210 Small Chisel Fluff (slightly smaller than the MAC 239 and great for highlighting or all-over lid color esp. if you have little eyes like I do)

Luna Series:
BK11 Angle Liner
BK20 Angle Brow
BK18 Round Crease (a little smaller and more pointed than the C222)
BK32 Badger Angle Blush (this one is not on the US website so I had to ask for it in the sepcial instructions box)
BK25 Badger Powder Brush (also not on the US site. It's soooo soft and pretty but also HUGE so I can't really use it for my face but it would make a great body brush if you apply any powders/shimmers to your neck and decollete)
IB124 Badger Kabuki (so much love for this one)

There were a few disappointments, though:
BK9 Foundation (too small and not the taklon fiber I'm used to. I end up using this to apply primer)
BK10 concealer (too dang big. Haven't found a use for it yet)
C313 Duo Fiber Brush (supposed to be the 187 dupe. I had to go out and buy the 187 anyway. It doesn't even compare.)
LCS Leatherine Brush Case (I threw this in because I was a couple of dollars away from the $100 free shipping mark. It feels as cheap as it is and the zipper sticks. I replaced it with the AWESOME Stila brush roll from drugstore.com for $12.)

The ordering process has one extra step than most online shoppers have gotten used to but is still fairly easy. You submit the requisition online through the website; they send you an email confirmation; and then someone from Crown calls you to take your payment and confirm shipment. It came really quickly even during the height of the holiday season.

HTH. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

can you say epiphany! THEY CALL!!!!!! okay, i'm gonna try callin em back


----------



## JaszG (Apr 10, 2009)

I ordered mines on Monday of this week and they arrived Thursday! I was very impressed with how fast the shipping was.


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 10, 2009)

Is the Back Stage Collection OK?


----------



## slick (Apr 10, 2009)

OK here are my thoughts of the few that I have owned from the Luna Series:

BK4 Angled Blush - got this for contouring but thought it was too stiff and dense.  Hoped it would be like the MAC 168, but its a bit smaller and it is nowhere near as soft.

BK13 Blending Fluff - this brush is quite large, too big for the eye.  I use it for highlighting powder now ;-)

BK18 Deluxe Round Crease - its like a bigger, rounded MAC 219.  Too big for applyling lower powder liner like the 219, but its great for creasework and blending, and you could use it to smudge the lower lash line.  I like it!

BK20 Brow Brush - now THIS is a brow brush!  Its VERY stiff and combs brows well.  Love it!!!

I also have from the Studio Series:

C141 Small Chisel Blush - this is a decent blush brush, very similar to the MAC 116.  Bristles are a little less clean cut and not as soft.  But decent enough!!


I also just recently discovered Royal & Langnickel brushes!  They aren't as cheap as Crown (they run about half the price of MAC brushes) but their SILK series is to die for!!!!  I got the Baby Dome and the Large Smudger brushes and they are my new favorites!!  Try to find them at trade shows for cheap!!!


----------



## xxgoldstarsxx (Apr 11, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in trying to put together another group purchase?


----------



## Piperette (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

I would like to get a few brushes. I know the Mac ones have received great reviews, but unfortunately I don't have the budget for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks like Crown brushes is just what I am looking for.

Could anyone please recommend me some brushes (preferably Mac ones and the Crown equivalent)?

I am after a foundation brush: for liquid and cream foundations, never applied it with a brush before, but have heard and read lots about it.

Some eyeshadow brushes: not sure which ones I would need? I am not really an expert with eye makeup. I guess one for applying it and one for blending? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips: again not sure about this one or whether I actually need any as I usually only use lipgloss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 13, 2009)

I looooove these brushes. My entire brush collection consists of CB's and artists watercolour brushes... (which are actually amazing, and inexpensive!) 

I bought the Deluxe Studio Set and I have no complaints of any of the brushes except the foundation one - found the brush a bit difficult to work with, but that just might be because I have difficulty with foundation brushes in general... Saving for MAC stippling brush ;D


----------



## jenizzle (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a few of these brushes too, and they really are awesome. It can be really daunting at the start when you're trying to find ones that you think you want, then seeing there's about 10 of each kind! Also, the mini brushes are REALLY mini


----------



## seabird (Apr 19, 2009)

what are the basic series like? they look the best imo ahah, i'm so picky. also is there any difference in quality from perfectly pink and luna? they're exactly the same brushes, both sable & goat and the same prices, is the difference just the handle/ferrule colour?


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 19, 2009)

^ The brushes in the Luna series are better quality in my opinion... the construction of the brushes and the handles are better. They are much more solid.


----------



## seabird (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_^ The brushes in the Luna series are better quality in my opinion... the construction of the brushes and the handles are better. They are much more solid._

 
thanks! unfortunately the brush i want is sold out in the luna series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 21, 2009)

I got my brushes last week and I love them!!!  Love them!!!  I ordered from the Back Stage Collection and they are awesome!  I will be ordering more soon!  I'll post a pic later.


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 23, 2009)

these brushes are fantastic. I love the medium foundation brush, it's the perfect size & works great at blending. The crease brush is also fantastic, but I'm still looking for something to dupe the 219 as this is a bit fatter than that. 
Anyone know a good dupe for the 109? I bought the c141 small chisel brush but I'm not sure that is was the best match.


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 24, 2009)

So I got mine today...and basically i'm pleased. I'd give the whole purchase a 7/10




By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16

I LOVE the mini smudger! its perfectly flat and perfectly shaped!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16




By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16




By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16

update: it works fabulously, as I expected..I wish it were a little more dense, but still my fave eye brush by far


The deluxe dome is HUGE more than I bargained for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i'm looking forward to trying it out.




By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16




By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16 at 2009-05-16 edit: one word : HUGE. Verry soft though... luxurious. Works great.



The deluxe fan was too wide and too soft..I washed it and it flared all over the place...I'm currently considering some hairspray for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...it did apply my cheekbone highlight nicely even in its splayed state...so I expect to be able to use it.




By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16




By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-17
edit: still works, but I have no frame of refrence, planning on getting another type of fan to see


The Flat bronzer is the softest and most dense of them all, I just hope I figure out how to use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16




By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16
this brush still sheds...horribly. Still smells too. But it is soooo soft


The round crease was a tad too fat and the top was round...I was hoping it would have a point... soooooooo I trimmed it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now, its perfect (seriously) I sat at my desk with a scissors and painstakingly trimmed it round and round ...took me abt 30 minutes. No wonder MAC brushes cost so much!




By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16

edit: my second fave...but after much modification

The oval shadow is too big for my lil eye...I dont think i'll use it




By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16
edit: changed my mind about this brush....its my all purpose...great for blending

The round angled brush is verry nice. Perfect shape and size for cheek contour...I regret not getting the tapered one. Somehow assumed the deluxe dome would do the trick LOL Wrong!




By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16


the Deluxe crease is a great blender brush-no complaints, except it splayed a bit after washing





By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16




By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16

But most important thing I could ever share...they smell when wet EWWWWWW...kind of like goat, i'd say. Def not wet dog or cat. I found a vid by enkore on 'deodorising brushes'---I'm getting to that as soon as I can aquire some baking soda.

I'll post pics when theyre all dry.finally posted the pics!

thanks for reading


----------



## Tahti (Apr 24, 2009)

Any recs for a kabuki brush? I'm getting another haul from them (one can never have too many angle brushes and tiny eyeliner smudgers... or maybe that just my addiction speaking ;D)


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 24, 2009)

I read that the Italian Badger Kabuki was to be avoided because it is too soft...I guess any other would be a better idea


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 24, 2009)

I have so many effing brushes... Pretty full set of MAC, the Sigma brushes, ELF studio and a crap ton of random brand.

But this thread is making me want to buy Crown brushes and try them out. Dang it anyway... I don't need more brushes!


----------



## ForeverKrystal (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm just starting out with my makeup collection and I think I'm going to start off with a set of Crowns...Thanks for all the reviews!


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 26, 2009)

Most of the crown brushes I have are from the Italian badger collection and about 4 from the Luna series. they're good, a few were slightly scratchy, but I gave them a conditioner wash and they came out beautifully. I think on the crown brush website, they have a minimum purchase order of $25, then they call you to get your details after you place an order. 
here are pics of them I posted.
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f185/brushes-137581/


----------



## Cyclothymic (Apr 28, 2009)

I find the Italian badger flat bronzer brush a little scratchy and after 2 years, it's still shedding.


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cyclothymic* 

 
_I find the Italian badger flat bronzer brush a little scratchy and after 2 years, it's still shedding._

 
I have the Italian badger flat bronzer and it did the same thing, have you tried washing it with a small bit of conditioner or color treatment shampoo? That helped mine, but now the brush has lost its shape


----------



## Cyclothymic (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_I have the Italian badger flat bronzer and it did the same thing, have you tried washing it with a small bit of conditioner or color treatment shampoo? That helped mine, but now the brush has lost its shape
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, I've washed it quite a few times but it still feels prickly against my face. For the price I paid, I could live with it because I am not expecting it to be made of high quality badger "tapers" (badger hairs with thin pointy tips that have a soft, bouncy feel). What bothers me more is the hairs breaking off when I'm buffing my face, leaving these short hairs on my face.

Nvertheless, I think Crown brushes are still a good buy, especially their eyeshadow brushes, if you're on a tight budget like I am.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 17, 2009)

edited my review above...really hope this helps somebody, since the crown site is sooooo vague!


----------



## VIC MAC (May 20, 2009)

The Flat bronzer is the softest and most dense of them all, I just hope I figure out how to use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16




By jesusgirl82, shot with COOLPIX S60 at 2009-05-16
this brush still sheds...horribly. Still smells too. But it is soooo soft




But most important thing I could ever share...they smell when wet EWWWWWW...kind of like goat, i'd say. Def not wet dog or cat. I found a vid by enkore on 'deodorising brushes'---I'm getting to that as soon as I can aquire some baking soda.

I'll post pics when theyre all dry.finally posted the pics!

thanks for reading[/quote]

Hi there, 

I use this to buff my MAC MSF into my skin after applying foundation, and it gives me an amazing result - HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: order some of the brush covers (CS)- that'll help the bristles stay in place when it dries - I gave mine a hair treatment mask....and it's soft now!

Vic


----------



## blindpassion (May 20, 2009)

50% of the brushes I use in my kit are crown - and Im really impressed by them. Ive been meaning to do a review for so long, I will definitely get to that soon!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 20, 2009)

I wanted to get some others, probably synthetics, but couldn't find any info - all the raves were about the IB Series. Can you recommend another?


----------



## blindpassion (May 20, 2009)

I like the Luna series! check those ones out!


----------



## Flowitu (May 20, 2009)

Oh cool! I bought that bronzer flat top too. It smelled fine when I opened it. However, the smell turned stinky after my first wash. Now it smells subtle and it sheds. Still, the quality is quite good for an animal brush and it IS soft! I bought some from Coastal scents because Crown brushes don't ship intl


----------



## nichollecaren (May 20, 2009)

actually they do ship internationally, 16.00 for 5 brushes was the estimate I got


----------



## counterobsess (May 25, 2009)

What a great thread - has convinced me that Crown brushes are what I'm looking for (good quality for great price).

I'm about to start a makeup artist course in Aust and they recommend their 23-piece brush set (which is about $500) but I'd rather start with a cheaper set for the course then invest in better brushes as I get an idea what I need.

So has anyone bought one of the kits?  It's hard to establish what series the brushes are from (unless the handles are coloured of course).  Or should I just go to a reputable series (like Luna... thanks blindpassion!) and buy dupes of the recommended set from my school??


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (May 25, 2009)

I'm still stomped on what to buy. I have to have a brush set by June 8th for a class. I'm on their site and there are just sooo many choices. I don't want in funky brushes :/

I'm considering getting their 
SET-61123 PIECE PROFESSIONAL SET
$55.00

Crown Brush


----------



## Boasorte (May 25, 2009)

looking at site now, doesn't seem too bad


----------



## Cyclothymic (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *counterobsess* 

 
_What a great thread - has convinced me that Crown brushes are what I'm looking for (good quality for great price).

I'm about to start a makeup artist course in Aust and they recommend their 23-piece brush set (which is about $500) but I'd rather start with a cheaper set for the course then invest in better brushes as I get an idea what I need.

So has anyone bought one of the kits?  It's hard to establish what series the brushes are from (unless the handles are coloured of course).  Or should I just go to a reputable series (like Luna... thanks blindpassion!) and buy dupes of the recommended set from my school??_

 
Hi!

You could check out this review by a fellow Australian beauty blogger who bought a set of Crown brushes for a makeup course run by Gorgeous Cosmetics.


----------



## counterobsess (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Cyclothymic!
That is the same makeup school I'm going through... perfect!!


----------



## carlierae26 (May 28, 2009)

Are these comparable to Sigma brushes?


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 8, 2009)

i submitted an order to crown brushes on June 1st and they emailed saying they would get back to me with a final price but it's been six days and i've heard nothing. is this normal? i would just order from coastal scents but crown brushes has most of the ones i want...


----------



## Willa (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_i submitted an order to crown brushes on June 1st and they emailed saying they would get back to me with a final price but it's been six days and i've heard nothing. is this normal? i would just order from coastal scents but crown brushes has most of the ones i want..._

 
You can write them back?


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_You can write them back?_

 
i have emailed them twice already.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_i have emailed them twice already._

 

it took them almost two weeks to contact me.  They actually contact you by phone.


----------



## amethystangel (Jun 11, 2009)

I wonder how much shipping is to Australia? I want to get a heap of brushes, plus the makeup briefcase.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 11, 2009)

shipping to Jamaica was abt 16usd


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 3, 2009)

i got my brushes finally! they called me to ask if they could substitute another style for the ones i'd originally asked for, which was fine...and then i think, by accident they sent a second box that had a duplicate of my first order...


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83* 

 
_i got my brushes finally! they called me to ask if they could substitute another style for the ones i'd originally asked for, which was fine...and then i think, by accident they sent a second box that had a duplicate of my first order..._

 

wow! u def need a set of brush guards..check coastal scents


----------



## @d0rkyGiirl (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't decide =(
should I get crown brushes or Sigma brushes. I want to start my brush collection and so i don't know which to get.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 30, 2009)

sigma all the way..I have both, and since i got the sigmas, the crowns have been parked. The only crown brush I still use is the flat bronzer...I'll charge muy camera and post some comparisons...if its allowed in this thread


----------



## fahzybear (Aug 1, 2009)

hi! I was just wondering which crown brushes you have and what you think about them? I am also trying to figure out if I should buy sigma or crown or mac! Which edition of crown do you like or do they just suck now compared to sigma? Also do you notice the sigma bristles fraying after a few washed? It seems people have complained about that. Thank you for your input! I really appreciate it!

mandi


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VazCris25* 

 
_Are the brush handles as long as the MAC ones???_

 

all my IB brushes were shorter than my MAC 219 and 190...but definately longer than my 187 SE...when I get my cam up, i'll take a comparison pic for u


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fahzybear* 

 
_hi! I was just wondering which crown brushes you have and what you think about them? I am also trying to figure out if I should buy sigma or crown or mac! Which edition of crown do you like or do they just suck now compared to sigma? Also do you notice the sigma bristles fraying after a few washed? It seems people have complained about that. Thank you for your input! I really appreciate it!

mandi_

 
I Have brushes from the Crown Italian badger series...you can see them above. I have the Sigma SS150, SS 168 (not so sure?) SS209 and SS329

My Sigma brushes have not frayed yet, my 168 does look a little splayed, but it still works and is ooohh sooo soft! The crown bushes are soft, but I still feel a little scratchiness on my face and even though condition them (biolage moisture balm) with every wash. The Crown IB Flat bronzer brush is unparalelled imo...its the one I still use. But I use my sigmas every day now...Crown, not so much.

I have read where some people prefer the SS150 to the MAC 150...I have never owned a MAC 150 so I cant tell you first hand. The SS150 is leaps and bounds softer than crown's powder dome.


My brushes are dirty, but i'll go dig up the cam and see if I can share a pic


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_I Have brushes from the Crown Italian badger series...you can see them above. I have the Sigma SS150, SS 168 (not so sure?) SS209 and SS329

My Sigma brushes have not frayed yet, my 168 does look a little splayed, but it still works and is ooohh sooo soft! The crown bushes are soft, but I still feel a little scratchiness on my face and even though condition them (biolage moisture balm) with every wash. The Crown IB Flat bronzer brush is unparalelled imo...its the one I still use. But I use my sigmas every day now...Crown, not so much.

I have read where some people prefer the SS150 to the MAC 150...I have never owned a MAC 150 so I cant tell you first hand. The SS150 is leaps and bounds softer than crown's powder dome.


My brushes are dirty, but i'll go dig up the cam and see if I can share a pic_

 
I have an eyebrow brush and its hairs became a bit rebellious and ForgetRegret suggested that I condition them so I covered the brush tip in conditioner and let it rest over the sink for an hour or so, washed it and all the hairs behaved themselves, try that, it really works.  It gives your brush a new lease of life.

Whilst I'm here, can I ask what the difference is between all the different series? Is there a series which is best or are they just in different series because the company release a new series every year or something? 

I'm seriously eyeing up the crease brush, I've never found one before and know exactly how I can use it.


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_I have an eyebrow brush and its hairs became a bit rebellious and ForgetRegret suggested that I condition them so I covered the brush tip in conditioner and let it rest over the sink for an hour or so, washed it and all the hairs behaved themselves, try that, it really works. It gives your brush a new lease of life.

Whilst I'm here, can I ask what the difference is between all the different series? Is there a series which is best or are they just in different series because the company release a new series every year or something?

I'm seriously eyeing up the crease brush, I've never found one before and know exactly how I can use it._

 
If you check a few pages back, I did a photo review when I had just gotten my Crowns

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/c...41/index7.html
Page 7 to be exact LOL


I thought the IB crease brush was too fat...I trimmed it... LOL and eventually got the 219 anyways. meh.

I condition all my brushes AND use the brush guard, but still that contour brush is sooo unruly! I was afraid to leave the conditioner on too long, i waited abt 20 mins...I shall try for an hr next time- thanks for the suggestion! 

Gosh, next thing i'll have to put them in mini steam caps and set them under the dryer. fooey!

I dont know much about the other series, but I think the major difference is the hair they are made with..The IB is supposedly from an Italian badger...the Luna is from...ahhh...a goat?! no CLUE! and theres a synthetic line as well. I was advised that the Italian Badger is the best, and the Luna is a close second.  Personally, I think the IB brushes are soooo good looking!

Crown will send you a catalogue for free if you request it...you will get a waaay better look at the brushes than those fool pics on the website! I regretted not waiting for my catalogue to come before I made my purchase, there were a few brushes I wished i'd ordered.

heres the comparison pic I promised...I'm not at home, so I only brought the brushes I really love with me...I'll update with the complete set when I can:






MAC 219 is far left


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 2, 2009)

Does anyone know what Crown Brush Luna series and Studio series are made from? Thanks


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 5, 2009)

for those who wanted a comparison between Crown and Sigma... The brushes arent comparable at all, but still heres what I can show u...


the Crowns have the wood finish handle...the MAC brushes are the duo fibre, the pencil, (219) and the 190--all others are Sigma


----------



## kenyan newbie (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for this.I think I will order both Crown and Sigma.


----------



## Ikara (Aug 15, 2009)

I ordered some brushes from crown brushes a few months ago so now I feel ready to review

I'll list all the brushes I ordered with the review.

*BK8 Badger deluxe fan* It's Ok, not as soft or full as expected but it will work nice to apply highlighter on top of the cheekbones, I think I'll order the other fan the next time. It's ok but wouldn't recommend it.
*
BK14 Deluxe oval shadow* I love this one, it packs on colour really well. I use it to apply a base eyeshadow all over my eyes and I can do so with just a few swipes, it's big! soft and super dense. I really recommend this one.

*BK15 Large chisel fluff* I like this one too, it's my first choice to apply eyeshadow on my lid, I used to use a Make Up Store brush much more expensive for that, I like this one for powder eyeshadows better now. I would recommend this one too! (plus I like all black brushes of Luna series)

*BK16 Chisel mini smudger* This one is tiny! will I use it to smudge? no, I don't think it's thick enough for that, though I use it a lot to apply colour on the tearduct or on the lower lid. It's much more precise than a pencil brush. I would recomment it to someone who wants a brush this tiny, I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*BK23 Spoolie* It's a spoolie with black handle... that's all LOL I mean it does the job there's no secret in that, you want a spoolie? get this one

*BK34 Lash fan* It does the job well too, I use it to apply mascara on others. I like this one too.

*S209 Oval fluff* It's nice too, as soft and dense as the ones in the Luna series. I recommend this one too.

*S226 Pure sable brow* I don't really like this one, it's not dense enough and it's too scratchy. I have one from MUFE which is stiff but not scratchy like this one. It has a travel size handle. Don't recommend this one.

*S298 Lash definer* Does the job, it's fine. Like the spoolie, if you want one of these brushes get it. 

*IB117 Taklon lip* Eugh, this brush is horrible, there are better lip brushes on the drugstore, it's hard and scratchy looks like the same fibers as the brow brush, and I don't want that on my lips... I def not recommend this one
*
C250-1* Taklon liner #1 This one is too flimpsy, it's not firm enough for liners, have tried to used it but it doesn't work. Pass this one too.


Their customer service it's fine, they are not the quickest but they'll get back to you. 

Overall my opinion is good, I'll order from them again for sure. The eyebrushes are awesome for the price. Plus there are lots of brushes I want to try.


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 15, 2009)

awesome! Glad u like them---I have had my eye on that mini chisel smudger...but they have this 25.00 limit that I cant seem to reach!


----------



## Ikara (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you need a brush roll or brush belt? that helps hehe


----------



## mysticcookie (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi 

I'm starting a Make-up short course in october and I need to buy a brush set. 
As I don't have a big budget I've been eyeing up the Crownbrush Studio Set and Deluxe Studio Set. I'm pretty new to make-up brushes but I think they have all I need.

Would it be better to buy the basic Studio set which includes C107, C104, C707-3/4, C155, C115, C250-0, C160-1/8, C170-6, C135, C138 and buy a few more brushes separately, or should I buy the deluxe set with C106, C108, C104, C707-3/4, C155, C115, C250-0, C160-1/8, C170-6,C124,C113, C135, C138, C148 ?

Also are there any must have brushes you would reccomend?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!
Thank you


----------



## Ode to Joy (Oct 12, 2009)

Are there any ebay sellers that offer crown brushes? 
Don't want to order on CS if possible and I don't want enough brushes to buy directly from Crown...


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 6, 2009)

what is the minimum again? Because I think I want like 20 brushes and a brush roll, I think buying directly from them isn't a problem


----------



## nichollecaren (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Are there any ebay sellers that offer crown brushes? 
Don't want to order on CS if possible and I don't want enough brushes to buy directly from Crown..._

 
This seller only sells italian badger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eBay Store: Search results for TheEverythingStore111.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you, but I am only looking for synthetic brushes


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 16, 2010)

i would love to try these!


----------



## naijapretty (Jan 17, 2010)

The pink-handled powder brushes are not soft, they are quite scratchy. I've had one since last year, have washed and conditioned them several times and it's still scratchy. The Italian Badger line is probably the best.


----------



## ilexica (Feb 21, 2010)

I picked up a load of these at IMATS. The cheap plain shaders are OK, they're fine for the price (£1 - £3) each but nothing special. However, their pricier ranges I really, really like. I picked up some syntho and Italian Badger brushes and I do like them. I'm thinking of picking up some of their kabukis to try


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 26, 2010)

I think I'm going to definitely order some of these brushes from the Italian Badger line.  For anyone interested, Crownbrushes.co.uk is doing half price shipping for the month of August - I know it's nearly over but it's £2.75 rather than £5.something lol.


----------



## gsbn (Aug 27, 2010)

*Let's list the best Crown brushes!*

I couldn't find a thread like this, but if there is then mods please remove.

As there are SO many brushes on the site I thought it would be a good idea to list the best ones so that the newbies (like me) know what to look for.


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Let's list the best Crown brushes!*

I purchased a lot of their brushes here is a link to what I have http://theglamshack.blogspot.com/search/label/Crown%20Brush


----------



## slick (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone heard anything about the new Studio Pro Series yet?
http://crownbrush.us/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3_14_22

  	Some of these look suprisingly Sigma-ish, lol.  But alot cheaper! 

  	The duo fibre brushes look intriguing as well, especially the crease brushes.
http://crownbrush.us/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3_14_23

  	Anyone?


----------



## jusebox (Dec 5, 2010)

*Best crown brushes?*

HI fellow make up enthusiasts, I'm new to posting new threads although I often read around this forum.

  	I was wondering if you could tell me which crown brushes are the best ones to get? I'm interested in buying many brushes from them but I don't know which ones are a must.

  	Based on your own personal experience, which crown brushes do you recommend?

  	Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Angelica19 (Apr 10, 2012)

Can someone please outline the differences between the series?


----------

